# Rider's Tales has lost its way!



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2012)

When the Rider's Tales forum was first created, the initial threads were just that - 'tales' or lengthy stories written by us about our cycling. Gradually, however, that interesting concept has been 'watered down' by people who should have posted in other forums instead.

I would prefer it to return to what it originally was. That would involve a mod going through the RT forum and moving each non-tale thread to a more appropriate forum, and keeping an eye on new threads and moving them too, when necessary.

What do you think?


----------



## Norm (7 Jul 2012)

I'd have 3 forums and no more, save any completely unnecessary confusion and hand-wringing about whether a post is a tale or a commute or a health issue or whatever. I personally don't give a fig where someone posts, I come here to read stuff and make my choice based on the thread titles, not on the forum it is in. 

I think i'd post more new topics if there wasn't the nagging doubt that someone would complain about which section it is in, I wonder if anyone else feels the same.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jul 2012)

Norm said:


> I'd have 3 forums and no more, save any completely unnecessary confusion and hand-wringing about whether a post is a tale or a commute or a health issue or whatever. I personally don't give a fig where someone posts, I come here to read stuff and make my choice based on the thread titles, not on the forum it is in.
> 
> I think i'd post more new topics if there wasn't the nagging doubt that someone would complain about which section it is in, I wonder if anyone else feels the same.


 
Nay! No complains!
I always skim the "what's new", if there's something interesting and I don't have time to read it, I'll do a search later if it disappears from the news feed.
The only topics I read because of the forum they are in is the "know how".


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jul 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I always skim the "what's new"


+1 it's very rare I go into forums unless I'm posting something. Other than that I just use 'what's new' as a catch all and browse through that way


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2012)

Actually ... I normally browse with _What's New_ too! 

I just think if we are going to have lots of sub-forums then it makes sense for the threads in them to fit the forum names. If it doesn't matter what sub-forum threads are in, then do what Norm suggests and cut right back to just a few.


----------



## Norm (7 Jul 2012)

I haven't specifically looked at the threads in Rider's Tales since it was started, because of the "view new posts" thing.

I've just been through a few pages of Rider's Tales, Colin, and I agree with what you've written so I've pulled half a dozen out to put in GC. If there's any more in there which you think shouldn't be, either PM me or report them.


----------



## HovR (8 Jul 2012)

I can see to an extent where ColinJ is coming from (for example the one liner posts complaining about the weather in "Riders Tales"), however there are no black and white guidelines as to what constitutes a "Riders Tale". The description for the sub-forum is simply _"From nipping to the shops to racing a crit. Write about it here." _

There have been some posts that were moved that I would count as a riders tale, some which definitely weren't. It's all very subjective.


----------



## Norm (8 Jul 2012)

That's always going to be the issue, HovR, when you start fracturing the topics.

Every one of us will have different expectations (who, for instance, would expect diabetes to be a commuting topic?) and, with the number who use "view new threads" anyway, only the pedantic will care that something is in the wrong place anyway, and it's the pedantic who are most likely to care enough to comment upon it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jul 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> +1 it's very rare I go into forums unless I'm posting something. Other than that I just use 'what's new' as a catch all and browse through that way



This. Mostly because 80% of the time I'm using Tapatalk to interact with the forum.


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2012)

I'll review it. A change of description may help and maybe a sticky at the head of the forum to describe the difference between a "tale" and a casual post; but we can't review every post for correct forum taxonomy so if you feel something is wildly out of place just report it to bring it to our attention.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2012)

Description changed, sticky added and I'll review the threads sometime next week.


----------



## HovR (8 Jul 2012)

Much clearer now.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2012)

Thanks chaps!


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jul 2012)

I really should try to use the what's new button more, I find it a bit boggling sometimes with all the new sections and sub sections. I was thinking recently it must be getting much harder to be a mod on account of all the extra bits to keep an eye on [creep mode off] But....as has been pointed out.....that's what the "What's new?" is there for 
Not sure why I felt the need to share that, but hey ho.


----------



## Norm (8 Jul 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Not sure why I felt the need to share that, but hey ho.


Alcohol? Been out in the sun all day? Excitement at it being Monday tomorrow?


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jul 2012)

Norm said:


> Alcohol? Been out in the sun all day? Excitement at it being Monday tomorrow?


It could be a combination of all three Norm, it may even have been a subconscious effort to increase my post count, I'm nearly 500 don't cha know


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2012)

Norm said:


> Alcohol? Been out in the sun all day? Excitement at it being *Monday tomorrow*?


 
Wahaaayyy!! Cycle Commuting!!!!


----------



## Norm (8 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Wahaaayyy!! Cycle Commuting!!!!


Oh, hush yerself, you. I was on for my first full week on the bike until I got called down to Southampton on Friday, and I've now heard I'm back down there tomorrow too. I have done a couple of 5-day runs, but always with a weekend in the middle. I'm pleased to think that I've only driven to my local office twice in 3 months, the first time on my first day there and the second because I was bringing up 3,000 pamphlets from one of the other offices and they wouldn't fit in my rucksack.

I really hope to be in Windsor on Tuesday, though, as the torch is coming through and I'll be really pissed if I miss that.


----------



## potsy (8 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Wahaaayyy!! Cycle Commuting!!!!


 
Highlight of my day 
Have done the first 6 months of the year without using the car once* for the normal commute, trying to go the full year then I might get rid of it altogether.

* Did 1 Sunday morning overtime run in it.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jul 2012)

Mugshot said:


> I really should try to use the what's new button more, I find it a bit boggling sometimes with all the new sections and sub sections.* I was thinking recently it must be getting much harder to be a mod on account of all the extra bits to keep an eye on* [creep mode off] But....as has been pointed out.....that's what the "What's new?" is there for
> Not sure why I felt the need to share that, but hey ho.


Oh it is, it is.   

BUT: you can run but you can't hide, especially if you are a spammer !


----------



## jay clock (9 Jul 2012)

> I'd have 3 forums and no more


 AGREED - maybe 5, but a minimal amount. Tritalk (triathlon) has General, Events, Training, Gear and Off-topic...... The huge benefit is that if you avoid Off Topic, EVERYTHING is about triathlon.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jul 2012)

I'm sure my two could equally well fit in Touring.
I thought I'd go for more views and 'Likes' in Riders Tales.
Not that I'm needy or attention seeking in any way, oh deary me no. Perish the thort!!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jul 2012)

Does ^ ^ that ^ ^ make you feel a bit better, Doc ?


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jul 2012)

It does. I feel validated and wanted.
And not at all shallow.


----------

